# Hey Y'all - Guess who's cooking on Discuss Cooking?



## Andy R

It's with great pleasure to let all our wonderful members know that Paula Deen has chosen our community to host her online community blog.  She's working a with a firm called EQAL on this cool new format and we are one of just a handful of high quality sites where you can keep up with her blog.  Make sure to check often as she's posting updates on a regular basis.

To get to the page, just click on the image in the upper right column.  It looks like this:






Here is a link for easy access:
http://www.discusscooking.com/paula_deen.html

Here is a bio that was provided to me in case you somehow don't know who Paula is!





> As a young girl in Albany, GA, Paula Deen lived an idyllic life with a loving family that included doting parents, grandparents, and a large extended family. If there was one consistent theme in the household it was laughter around the dinner table and great southern meals frequently cooked by Grandmother Paul.  Little did Paula know that these special meals and Southern traditions would take her places she never dreamed.
> 
> After graduating from high school in 1965, Paula married her high school sweetheart and soon started a family that produced two sons. . By her twenty-third birthday Paula’s happy life spun out of control and tragedy took over her life. Both Paula’s parents died unexpectedly within a year’s time leaving Paula devastated and in charge of not only her young babies but also her younger brother Bubba. It was around this time of her life that Paula began to develop symptoms that are associated with agoraphobia.  At times she felt so fearful and paralyzed that she was unable to step outside the safety boundaries of her home.
> 
> For twenty years, Paula battled her agoraphobia and her once loving marriage crumbled under the stress of a badly shaken family life. Left with two growing sons and no source of income, Deen reached into her Southern roots and drew inspiration from what she knew best - her kitchen stove.
> 
> Her culinary career began in June 1989 out of her kitchen with “The Bag Lady”, a home-based lunch delivery service in Savannah, with the help of her two sons Jamie & Bobby. With $200 given to her by her husband, Paula spent fifty dollars on groceries, roughly forty dollars on a cooler, and the rest on a business license and incidentals.
> 
> In a few short years “The Bag Lady” was successful enough to search for a work space outside her kitchen. For five years, Paula prepared meals at a Best Western hotel in Savannah. It wasn’t long before Paula started to develop a loyal following who loved her style of home-cooked Southern meals that nurtured the soul as much as the appetite. In 1996 the timing was right for her to open her own restaurant, The Lady and Sons, in downtown Savannah. Within a few years, the restaurant moved to a larger building in Savannah's historic district. It wasn’t long before USA Today food critic Jerry Shriver  named The Lady and Sons the "International Meal of the Year" in 1999.
> 
> In 1997, Deen published her first cookbook, The Lady & Sons Savannah Country Cookbook.  As luck would have it, a major publishing house picked it up when one of their literary agents walked into the restaurant to escape a rainstorm. Shortly after that, Deen’s cookbook was appearing on QVC.  In the years to follow she published many more cookbooks, all of which made the national bestseller list.  To date Deen has sold more than 8 million books in print.  Most recently, her first children’s cookbook Paula Deen’s:  My First Cookbook remained on the New York Times bestseller list for several months. Other popular titles include Paula Deen Celebrates, Paula Deen’s Kitchen Classics, The Lady & Sons Just Desserts, and Paula Deen & Friends.
> 
> In addition Deen launched her magazine, Cooking with Paula Deen, in November 2005 and today is a category leader with a circulation of over one million, outselling competitors in bookstores and mainline newsstands.  In this bi-monthly magazine Paula shares the warmth of her kitchen, delicious home-cooked recipes, gardening tips, and seasonal decorating ideas.
> 
> “Paula’s Home Cooking” premiered on the TV Food Network on November 16, 2002.  The program features Deen doing what she does best - being herself, teaching people how to bring joy into their kitchens and homes. With Deen it’s about teaching viewers to bring out the best in their families and creating happy memories no matter what the budget is.
> 
> In Fall 2006, Deen launched her second program, “Paula’s Party”, on the Food Network.  She invites guests to participate in her cooking classes.  Viewers get an inside look of what makes Deen so special - a clever wit, her jovial laugh and sheer genius at making people feel good.
> 
> “Paula’s Best Dishes” premiered on the Food Network in June 2008.   During this show, Paula recreates viewer recipes while sharing personal stories and family traditions.   Secrets from some of America’s great cooks are revealed as she prepares these favorite dishes.
> 
> In March 2008, Meyer Corporation teamed up with Paula Deen to launch her Signature Collection of cookware, bake ware, cutlery, kitchen tools, teakettles, mixing bowls and other kitchen accessories.  This collection reflects her immensely popular Southern approach to cooking and entertaining.
> 
> Paula Deen, award winning restaurateur, best-selling author, and TV celebrity cook has garnered widespread acclaim for her delicious down home cooking, seasoned with a generous dollop of Southern hospitality.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

That is just awesome. One more reason why Discuss Cooking is the best.


----------



## GB

Welcome Paula! We are thrilled you chose DC to host your blog.


----------



## texasgirl

that is great!! Love Paula Dean!! So down to earth!


----------



## bethzaring

I'm just trying to figure out what this means!  Is she here, or are we there?  just doing some head scratching here..


----------



## GB

Her blog is here on DC. Maybe once she has a chance to spend some time on DC she may even sign up for an account and participate here (hint hint Paula ).


----------



## kadesma

I think this is fantastic..I love her down to earth quality, her laugh brightens my day..Her recipes are  easy enough for anyone and so good...Butter and mayo...YUM A great big WELCOME Paula Deen...
kadesma


----------



## Chef Munky

Paula,

Welcome aboard....Blog me...Munky!


----------



## JohnL

Wow! That's pretty cool!!
I've often wondered if some of the top chefs or celebs lurk at these sites to see what people are talking about.


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome Paula!  

I think this is such a boost for our cozy little community!  Now, can we work on Mario?


----------



## Barbara L

I love Paula Deen!  I came close to being able to attend a book signing once, but it did not work out. At the time, I didn't really know who she was or I would have tried harder to make it work against all odds!

Barbara


----------



## chefkathleen

A couple of years ago my husband and I were on our way back to Florida from a funeral in Arlington National Cemetery. Of course we drove through Savannah. Not thinking a thing about Miss Paula, we were hungry for some lunch. All of a sudden I let out a whoop and said "Over there! It's Paula Deens place! We have to eat there." Alas it wasn't to be. No parking anywhere and the line was out the door. But someday.....LOL!!
 Almost everything The Lady cooks I say, "I'd eat that." Haha. Welcome to Paula.


----------



## CasperImproved

I'm celebrating Paula's way. I'm having fresh sweet corn on the cob with my stick of butter tonight 

Bob


----------



## Andy R

I find the "more natural" format of the video clips to be quite interesting.  Her entry from today with the Happy 4th of July greeting is an example where she's just chilling at home with her baseball cap on.

Frying chicken for 40 people!?!?


----------



## Andy M.

I just saw the buttermilk peach ice cream recipe!  Gotta try that.  Peach is a favorite of mine!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Just love Paula Deen - what a great honor for DC! Welcome Paula and thanks for choosing us!


----------



## kadesma

I just saw her 4th message..Very Paula, concern and care for others, and she looked like your best friend in her ball cap...I think having her here is going to be fun and a great learning experience.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

that is great!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy R said:


> I find the "more natural" format of the video clips to be quite interesting.  Her entry from today with the Happy 4th of July greeting is an example where she's just chilling at home with her baseball cap on.
> 
> Frying chicken for 40 people!?!?



Andy, I totally agree with you on that one!  I am Canadian and I still felt she was talking to me LOL!! I love how relaxed she is and how she sounds like she really does care about each and every one of her audience.  

But do you really think Paula Deen would have a problem frying chicken for 40 people?  She seems to me the type that would a tougher time cooking for two!


----------



## MexicoKaren

LPBeier said:
			
		

> But do you really think Paula Deen would have a problem frying chicken for 40 people?


 
I suspect she wouldn't - I'm sure her kitchen is air-conditioned! Wished mine was as I fried two chickens this morning - I was drippin'!


----------



## CasperImproved

Karen - Even dripping, I envy you. I'd like to explore more of Mexico when I have the opportunity.

I hope you are having a nice week-end.

Bob


----------



## Katie H

Karen, I feel your pain.  My house isn't air-conditioned either. 

Great to see a major cooking celebrity recognize our value.  Yeah, Paula!  We're glad you're part of our big foodie family.  Nice to meetcha!


----------



## ella/TO

With all due respect to I'm sure is a very fine lady and chef.....I have to turn the channel when she's on, I can't stand her accent.....I find it extremely grating on my nerves....I'm sorry all you Southerners....truly......guess it's my age!!!....lol


----------



## chefkathleen

Guess you just alienated half the United States with that one. LOL


----------



## MexicoKaren

CasparImproved said:
			
		

> Karen - Even dripping, I envy you. I'd like to explore more of Mexico when I have the opportunity.



Just let me know when you are headed down this way, Bob! To get to our casa, you first fly into Puerto Vallarta. It is paradise - drippin' in the kitchen is a small price to pay.


----------



## ella/TO

Ahhh, I'm sorry...I honestly didn't mean to be rude......I apologize to anyone I offended. But, some people say they turn G off 'cause she does/doesn't pronounce Italian words properly.....sorry guys


----------



## chefkathleen

Don't worry about it Ella. I was just ribbin you. I'm sure if Paula reads this she won't be offended.


----------



## kitchenelf

"Hey" to Paula...from one southerner to another!


----------



## ella/TO

chef kathleen....thank you......I've got a big mouth!!!...I should have kept my thoughts to myself!!!!!


----------



## FincaPerlitas

As a Southern cook, I'm very pleased that Paula has become part of our community. My roots are in southeast Georgia (Liberty County, since the early 1800's), and I care deeply about our food tranditions. 

Welcome, Paula, and keep up the good work!


----------



## kadesma

I just watched the video of her husband Michael and the great combover..What a hoot..He is a sweetheart.
kadesma


----------



## chefkathleen

Seems like he has a good sense of humor. I like that.


----------



## kadesma

Paula, has posted about her favorite thing to eat..You should go and see, it looks wonderful and fun.
kadesma


----------



## Andy R

Mmmm, I love cupcakes as well.  We have a Sprinkles here in Dallas and they are good but I am not sold on the hype around them.  One thing I don't like is the mountain of icing on the top and the cake way down below, it's hard to get a good bite of both.  That's why layer cakes or smaller cupcakes are better IMO.  I guess I want my cake and eat it too!


----------



## kadesma

Oh dear, Paula wants people to send pictures of their frosted cupcakes
cj


----------



## LPBeier

I think I have a couple of pictures of about 160 & 120 that she might like LOL!!!


----------



## LPBeier

If you go to the site, and the blog on cupcakes, look for comment number 9.  If you click on the avatar you will see some pictures!


----------



## chefkathleen

Good job LP. I like your work. Always professional.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, but will Paula like it?


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, but will Paula like it?


Left you a post there and I don't know why she would'nt
kades


----------



## chefkathleen

Who cares? We do and we like you too!!


----------



## Mark Webster

Paula,
Welcome to DC


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, but will Paula like it?


Of course she will. I find her kind and tactful Laurie..
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Saw your post, Kades, thank you.  

I was kind of kidding about Paula liking them or not.  But I did put some cakes one time on a site from the Food network called the Ace of Cakes cake community where anyone is able to upload their pictures and everyone in the community can vote and comment.  Man they were brutal.  I got disgusted and have not gone back...not because of my pictures but others.

But Paula's site is nowhere like that.  People seem very encouraging.  I am glad I signed up and will spend some time there.  But don't worry, I am NOT leaving DC for PD!


----------



## blissful

Welcome Paula, From Maa Keetchen ta Yurs.  Well, Bless Yur Heart, Love the show.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I didn't win the cupcake contest but I sure like the blog and the site.  Paula Deen is a true Lady in my books!  As I watch her little videos where she is herself, I am growing to like her more and more.


----------



## kadesma

I enjoy visiting her site and find her a kick in the pants.She seems to be warm and friendly..So glad she is here.
kadesma


----------

